# Anyone looking near NC or Florida? Yup Pup has a girl.



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

She became available. I stalk their page 'for fun'...thought i'd give a heads up. :grin2: I'll get my puppy fill through you all.

Yuppy Puppy Havanese - Breeders of Quality Havanese In Florida & North Carolina


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please be careful of this breeder. She has a criminal record.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

wow. no idea. i thought she was one of the popular ones on the board. sorry. i haven't been around much in a while... disregard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TnTWalter said:


> wow. no idea. i thought she was one of the popular ones on the board. sorry. i haven't been around much in a while... disregard.


There are a lot of Yups dogs, and Yups related dogs out there. Including many that have done well in the show ring. Panda's sire was bred by her. But proceed with caution.


----------

